# Aldi Generator



## Deleted member 35703 (Nov 21, 2018)

Just a heads up aldi Black Friday generator £199 good price for any one who needs on


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 21, 2018)

Shame it’s a 2Kw, could have done with <=1Kw would be lighter as well. Looks a bit noisy compared to some I have seen as well but good price for a 2Kw


----------



## harrow (Nov 21, 2018)

The reviews on the aldi site are *NOT* good.


----------



## Mmiles2017 (Nov 21, 2018)

*Generators*

Generators come with lots of different specifications. Most manufacturers quote peak output for their product. Sadly the continuous output can be well below this quoted figure. We then have the type of output, is it modified sine wave which is loosely a square wave output. Not good for digital items etc. Much better is the pure sine wave output. This is the ideal but at a cost. Be sure that your motor home can cope with a modified sine wave generator and also will the output be enough to do what you want. Pay particular attention to the noise levels as this is price linked as well.


----------



## BKen2 (Nov 21, 2018)

Generators ...Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 21, 2018)

Mmiles2017 said:


> Generators come with lots of different specifications. Most manufacturers quote peak output for their product. Sadly the continuous output can be well below this quoted figure. We then have the type of output, is it modified sine wave which is loosely a square wave output. Not good for digital items etc. Much better is the pure sine wave output. This is the ideal but at a cost. Be sure that your motor home can cope with a modified sine wave generator and also will the output be enough to do what you want. Pay particular attention to the noise levels as this is price linked as well.



All I want is to run my. On board battery chargers when needed


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 21, 2018)

BKen2 said:


> Generators ...Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.



Generators..... Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## BKen2 (Nov 21, 2018)

Obanboy666 said:


> Generators..... Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


And thats when the fight started :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## kenspain (Nov 21, 2018)

They are very good just like a chocolate tea pot mine went back 3 times in the end i got a refund


----------



## caledonia (Nov 21, 2018)

It’s going to let you down when you need it most. You only get what you pay for with generators.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 21, 2018)

BKen2 said:


> Generators ...Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.



                                         Genarators       Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 21, 2018)

Popcorn anyone??????:lol-053:


----------



## jeanette (Nov 21, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> Popcorn anyone??????:lol-053:




Yes please and a front row seat!


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 21, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> All I want is to run my. On board battery chargers when needed



There is a big thing under the hood to do that.:banana:


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 21, 2018)

***** said:


> If you want a Geny, buy a Honda, or don't bother:banana:



I bought one a 2.6 and its sh one t just like there outboard engines which i refuse to bring into my workshop.


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Nov 21, 2018)

How many aldi gens for the price of an Honda 
How any hours run time


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 21, 2018)

runnach said:


> Is this on offer, too? :tongue:



:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Silver sprinter (Nov 21, 2018)

Would be good to know percentage  of members  with generators , maybe even a mini meet,but would like to invite all, :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Nov 21, 2018)

***** said:


> Lets put another slant on things!
> How many people have purchased cheap genies, only to regret.
> Don't bother getting them out because they are afraid they won't start!:hammer:



Had a Royal Enfield like that


----------



## maxi77 (Nov 21, 2018)

***** said:


> If you want a Geny, buy a Honda, or don't bother:banana:



Paying top dollar is not always best value. I have had 2 Kippor generators, one I sold on to a mate a good few years ago, and he is still a mate now, and another smaller one I use now. I have had it for 5 years and it has done what it says on the tin every time I have needed it. I am not against Honda per say and have 2 CRVs 
 and find them excellent, but I do know some one who was disgusted with a Honda outboard that became unreliable just as the warranty expired, he was glad to  be able to trade it in for another more reliable make which he still has 10 years later


----------



## runnach (Nov 22, 2018)

I am genuinely surprised some folk have had issues with Honda having had the bikes and cars bulletproof

I worked for a Honda dealership at one point and our issue is we sold them and never saw the customer for two years when a service was due. I wonder if the gennies are subcontracted to someone else ?

Channa


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 22, 2018)

As we have a slight diversion into brands can I say that if you chopped off my arm it would have Yamaha written through the flesh. A couple of mates were big Honda boys and I always would them up with the saying ‘I would rather eat worms than ride a Honda’  said it once in a pub in Isle of Man only to turn and see a mountain stood glowering at me in full yellow and green Honda leathers haha

Even though I was never a fan of the brand myself I will say they were pretty damn bullet proof and from what I have heard the generators are the same, heard a few stories on outboards though.

If I had a grand or two set aside doing nothing then I would buy a Honda eu1000 (is that the model?) but I don’t. I do like the Kippors that I have seen and heard about but not sure I want to pay that much for something that is going to sit in a box and may never be needed. I wonder on how many cheaper generators they are never taken out and started or fuel swapped or serviced? Petrol has a shelf life and should be drained off, think I still have at least 10 gallons in Jerry cans outside that’s only good for starting fires.


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 22, 2018)

***** said:


> Strangely enough, my mowers sit all winter with some fuel in and every year at the start of mowing season, they start!



My motorbikes could go through a winter okay *****, it’s longer periods it’s seems to go funny but I don’t know why. The reason I have a couple of Jerry cans of stale petrol is it was drained from trikes as they wouldn’t start, did on fresh fuel.

Must admit though I have not had a Honda trike (we got step son a nice CX500 based one though) but one is an air cooled VW and the time you can leave them and then they start is legendary ha ha may be to do with temperature/climate I don’t know. When I experience something a few times I do tend to believe it though.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2018)

***** said:


> You should have bought the EU 2000i, it is well documented as pretty bullet proof!
> I had one for 9 years and it was great.
> I now have the smaller EU1000 i and the jury is still out as I have hardly used it!



I may build a wind geny as the wife says im full of it.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2018)

***** said:


> Lets put another slant on things!
> How many people have purchased cheap genies, only to regret.
> Don't bother getting them out because they are afraid they won't start!:hammer:



Thats caus the fuel is dead and carb bunged up with white powder.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2018)

Adria home said:


> Had a Royal Enfield like that



My bullets in the garage 30 odd years and she will go first time.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2018)

channa said:


> I am genuinely surprised some folk have had issues with Honda having had the bikes and cars bulletproof
> 
> I worked for a Honda dealership at one point and our issue is we sold them and never saw the customer for two years when a service was due. I wonder if the gennies are subcontracted to someone else ?
> 
> Channa



Channa there outboards like susuki are crap and made of same stuff as a alcaselsor which desolve in water,never put a honda outboard in salt water as about 1 to 2 years max life.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2018)

***** said:


> I had a couple of customers who worked at a Suzuki M/C dealership and they would not buy Suzuki outboards and always bought USA Mercury models from me.
> They could have got a big discount from Suzuki!



Merc mariner tohatsu all mostly same engine,in fact up to 30hp mercs are tohatsu.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 22, 2018)

BKen2 said:


> Generators ...Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.



Generators .. Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. (Essential kit for serious winter users).


----------



## 2cv (Nov 22, 2018)

Petrol storage life is a problem particularly with high ethanol content fuel. If fuel is likely to be tank stored it’s best to buy premium. My Honda 400/4 needed the fuel draining after less than 6 months standing as it had turned into a very unpleasant smelling liquid. https://www.bp.com/content/dam/bp-c.../opal-fuel/Opal-factsheet-storagehandling.pdf


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 22, 2018)

I use this additive in all my petrol gadgets. Lawnmower and Genny can be left standing for months and always start with no problems.
Benefits of Using Fuel Fit | Briggs & Stratton


----------



## caledonia (Nov 22, 2018)

I have an old frame type Honda genny that fell off a building site about 15 years ago. Its only used occasionally and I always run the carb dry before storage. It’s never failed me and had no maintenance to speak of. Well worth the bottle of fine malt it cost me.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2018)

***** said:


> I know, but it has changed over the years.
> The Mariner was the same on most models, not all, as a couple were Yams
> The Merc Tohatsu tie up started with the 2.2hp



Yep i know as only working on them 30 odd years,i do parsun which are copies of tohatsu and yam, cheap as chips but run ok only paint comes of over time.


----------



## peter palance (Nov 22, 2018)

*no*



BKen2 said:


> And thats when the fight started :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



no,just nosy jeans, what ever turns you on, pj have a nice day.


----------



## antiqueman (Nov 22, 2018)

*generators*

Should be banned :sleep-040:


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2018)

***** said:


> My experience was before 1990 when I left the Marine Industry after over 25 years.
> I did the yearly Merc Sales Seminars and a few Service Courses at SWMF
> I was a sole Merc dealership!



The old merc 50 was good but the eighty 4 cyl was pure cr-p,some were very hard to work on,the old 4hp with pull start in hood springs to mind,the big six cyl 90 was a good work horse.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 22, 2018)

A Sniff of easy start works wonders with hard starters.:raofl::raofl::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## wildebus (Nov 22, 2018)

Silver sprinter said:


> Would be good to know percentage  of members  with generators , maybe even a mini meet,but would like no invite all, :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


you mean a meet where it is obigitory for each person to have a generator running for at least 1 hour per day?


----------



## wildebus (Nov 22, 2018)

channa said:


> I am genuinely surprised some folk have had issues with Honda having had the bikes and cars bulletproof
> 
> I worked for a Honda dealership at one point and our issue is we sold them and never saw the customer for two years when a service was due. I wonder if the gennies are subcontracted to someone else ?
> 
> Channa


Yup, Hondas and Toyotas are meant to be the best, arent they.

Until I bought my VW T5, my Honda and Toyotas were the most expensive cars I have owned in terms of repairs costs (and warranty work as well), much more than any of my French or British motors.
My brother had a 4WS Prelude and that cost him a bundle to repair stuff as well.
Hopefully the Gennies ARE subbed out to someone else 




(it just shows that for anyone who never has a problem with a particular brand, there is always someone with the opposite exprience - and vice versa.)


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 22, 2018)

I have 2 Honda water pumps and 2 generators in Spain and sometimes it is 12 months between starts. Never have any trouble with them


----------



## harrow (Nov 22, 2018)

Without any doubt the killer of small petrol machines is stale old petrol


----------



## 2cv (Nov 22, 2018)

Many who have had no problems with machinery left standing for long periods are now having difficulties because of the higher ethanol content of most petrol.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 22, 2018)

harrow said:


> Without any doubt the killer of small petrol machines is stale old petrol


how old would petrol have to be to be considered 'stale', would you say?

Serious question.  If you keep petrol for a generator or a mower, how long before you just empty it into your car tank and refill with fresh?


----------



## harrow (Nov 22, 2018)

wildebus said:


> how old would petrol have to be to be considered 'stale', would you say?
> 
> Serious question.  If you keep petrol for a generator or a mower, how long before you just empty it into your car tank and refill with fresh?



I would try to keep petrol less than 3 months old


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Nov 22, 2018)

I left my subaru for 9 months this year. Jump started it and drove perfectly normal first time.

What exactly is the chemical process occuring to make petrol 'stale'?


----------



## 2cv (Nov 22, 2018)

wildebus said:


> how old would petrol have to be to be considered 'stale', would you say?
> 
> Serious question.  If you keep petrol for a generator or a mower, how long before you just empty it into your car tank and refill with fresh?



Here’s the link from my post #40 https://www.bp.com/content/dam/bp-c.../opal-fuel/Opal-factsheet-storagehandling.pdf


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2018)

wildebus said:


> how old would petrol have to be to be considered 'stale', would you say?
> 
> Serious question.  If you keep petrol for a generator or a mower, how long before you just empty it into your car tank and refill with fresh?



SIX WEEKS so they say


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2018)

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> I left my subaru for 9 months this year. Jump started it and drove perfectly normal first time.
> 
> What exactly is the chemical process occuring to make petrol 'stale'?



The airotomics evaporate<which give the bang its speed in burning cylinder> and also die with a short shelf life,yes if carbs clean some engines or most engines will run but pinking or pre ignition may happen which can eat pistons and leave the head in a mess,fuel inj sys seem to fair better.
The other prob is water which the new fuel sucks like a thursty camel at a water hole,never half fill tanks and store,us all you have in them and any left put on the weeds.
Each year my workshop is full of dead engines with stale fuel and water in tanks,i am lucky long may it continue,££££££££££ for me.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2018)

2cv said:


> Here’s the link from my post #40 https://www.bp.com/content/dam/bp-c.../opal-fuel/Opal-factsheet-storagehandling.pdf



Thats for aus,we here have a higher metanol content so fuel should be used faster,they say use a half tank but others sites say fill to top to stop condensation at top of tank which runs down to bottom,i have tested this in jam jars and yes water at bottom as a whitish clear colour.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 22, 2018)

I presume the composition will vary by season as well as region?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2018)

hairydog said:


> I used to have a Honda mower. It never failed to start after each winter's storage. The fuel was left in the part-full tank every time. However, I may just have been lucky.
> 
> I solved the problem of starting the mower, and the problem of an unkempt lawn after each escapade in the motorhome by the simple expedient of buying a house that had no lawn in the garden.



Yes a blue circle garden is best


----------



## Robmac (Nov 23, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Yes a blue circle garden is best



Is that an Asia Rocsta in the picture Trev?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 23, 2018)

& maybe a Small Shetland or Microplus hiding in the Hedge!


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 23, 2018)

2cv said:


> Here’s the link from my post #40 https://www.bp.com/content/dam/bp-c.../opal-fuel/Opal-factsheet-storagehandling.pdf



That surprised me Bill. I have experienced petrol going off a few times but never thought one month was the life in a fuel tank. I didn’t know they actually acknowledged it happened until you posted that link either.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 23, 2018)

***** said:


> I couldn't see it too well, but I don't think it is either of those!



Could be one of the old original Normans?


----------



## harrow (Nov 23, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Could be one of the old original Normans?



No Trev's


----------



## Robmac (Nov 23, 2018)

***** said:


> I though that at first, but then I thought again. Don't think so, unless a different windscreen has been fitted



I am thinking more Callumcraft Graham, which I believe was an early ancestor of the Normans.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 23, 2018)

harrow said:


> No Trev's



Well he is old and original!


----------



## Robmac (Nov 23, 2018)

***** said:


> Certainly not  Norman. incidentally, I was always on the Norman stand at the boat shows!
> memories memories!
> Ernie was the father, Graham was the Son and Peter was the Sales Manager



I owned a Norman 20 once Graham, great little boat.

Callumcraft were made by North Manchester Plastics which later was shortened to Norman. But I think most of them had a small circular window behind the side window, so probably not.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 23, 2018)

***** said:


> I can't see it too well, but if it is a Shetland, I would say an early 535 model



I also owned a Shetland Family 4 at one time.

I'm on boat number 20 at the moment!


----------



## Robmac (Nov 23, 2018)

***** said:


> The Family four was a descendant from the 535/536
> I also owned a Shetland, it was a 570 and I had a 100 hp Johnson on the back.
> The transom was beefed of to take it with brackets to and through the floor
> Not trying to outdo, but I would seriously have to have a real think to remember how many boats I have owned.
> ...



I don't remember Ladyline Graham, although I think I should for some reason.

Favorites of mine were a Seamaster 27, a Hardy 20 Family Pilot and a IP 23. I currently have a Viking 20 which doesn't have the character of the others but does have all mod cons and is a good little river boat.

Got to disagree with Trev on one point though, Honda's are great little outboards and in my opinion the best. I've owned several and they have never let me down. My viking has a Honda 20 on the back and it purrs like a kitten.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 23, 2018)

***** said:


> Strange enough, the old Chrysler 9.9 and 20hp were OK in their day for a grp canal boat.
> Sold many and they were pretty reliable.
> Remember the old Perkins.
> My first boat had a Perkins 6hp and it was a good one!
> The larger engines were pretty shitty as Perkins used old dyes to manufacture from



I nearly bought a Broom 30 once Graham. It had an apparently rare model of Perkins engine which was massively over engineered (or so I was assured by an engineering friend). I was never a fan of BMC which a lot of boats had fitted. These days, I'd rather have a 4 stroke outboard than a diesel lump as I'm sure that emissions will come into play on the river before long.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 23, 2018)

***** said:


> Rob, I remember Broom (Jack Broom)
> Regarding the environment.
> I always thought the French were leading us and used pump out stations on their canal network, but over the last few years I have noticed the majority just dump into the canal.
> Not a good place to be handling the lines.:tongue::scared:



They still use sea toilets on the Great Ouse where I live!

Not me though.


----------



## maxi77 (Nov 23, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> That surprised me Bill. I have experienced petrol going off a few times but never thought one month was the life in a fuel tank. I didn’t know they actually acknowledged it happened until you posted that link either.



I think the problem was most apparent with two stroke and it was not uncommon for the jets to get partially blocked if the carb was not run dry before storage.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2018)

robmac said:


> is that an asia rocsta in the picture trev?



lost


----------



## Robmac (Nov 23, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> lost



The 4x4 vehicle in the picture looks like an Asia Motors Rocsta?


----------



## harrow (Nov 23, 2018)

Robmac said:


> The 4x4 vehicle in the picture looks like an Asia Motors Rocsta?



Its plastic


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 23, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> The airotomics evaporate<which give the bang its speed in burning cylinder> and also die with a short shelf life,yes if carbs clean some engines or most engines will run but pinking or pre ignition may happen which can eat pistons and leave the head in a mess,fuel inj sys seem to fair better.
> The other prob is water which the new fuel sucks like a thursty camel at a water hole,never half fill tanks and store,us all you have in them and any left put on the weeds.
> Each year my workshop is full of dead engines with stale fuel and water in tanks,i am lucky long may it continue,££££££££££ for me.


 I had small outboards on my sailing boats for over 30 years  , never had a problem with gumming up carbs after winter storage  . always run the engine til it stopped tightened the tank vent then stored the engines inside the boat  on the hard .tank was air tight so no evaporation carb was empty and dry .all 2 stroke 4 HP always started come spring .never once drained the tank,  sold up in 2013  has petrol gone bad since 2013 .some boat owners did have problems some did not .only problems I had was slow running easily sorted with a carb clean .caused by dirty fuel tanks probably rust . sorry poster for going off topic.  Bazz


----------



## harrow (Nov 23, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> I had small outboards on my sailing boats for over 30 years  , never had a problem with gumming up carbs after winter storage  . always run the engine til it stopped tightened the tank vent then stored the engines inside the boat  on the hard .tank was air tight so no evaporation carb was empty and dry .all 2 stroke 4 HP always started come spring .never once drained the tank,  sold up in 2013  has petrol gone bad since 2013 .some boat owners did have problems some did not .only problems I had was slow running easily sorted with a carb clean .caused by dirty fuel tanks probably rust . sorry poster for going off topic.  Bazz



The *composition of petrol has changed in the last few years* and petrol does not last these days.

I have had to *replace the Carburetor* on a spare lawnmower and had to *replace the Carburetor on my standby honda generator*, 

try not to keep petrol for more than 3 months.

Stale petrol destroys small engines.


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 23, 2018)

maxi77 said:


> I think the problem was most apparent with two stroke and it was not uncommon for the jets to get partially blocked if the carb was not run dry before storage.



When I have had problems it has been mainly 4 stroke engines, 750 and 850 reliant and 1600 Volkswagen, engines were in trike frames though and it was after they had been left over winter


----------



## wildebus (Dec 10, 2018)

ref Shelf life of Petrol, anyone tried this stuff? - Briggs & Stratton Fuel Fit Additive/Stabiliser. 992381: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
_
"   Keeps fuel fresh for up to 3 years
    Fuel Fit not only keeps the carburettor clean for easy starting but now also protects against the corrosive effects of ethanol
    Detergent ingredients to prevent gum and varnish build-up on engine parts
    Metal de-activators which stop chemical reactions caused by dissolved metals in fuel
    Corrosion inhibitor that forms a protective barrier on metal parts against harmful effects of ethanol-water mix
"_
sounds good.  one 250ml bottle will treat 25L of petrol.  Adds 25p per litre to the petrol cost, so not cheap but has very good reviews.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 10, 2018)

***** said:


> I couldn't see it too well, but I don't think it is either of those!



No its a marina 16 with a old 50 4 pot merc on its tail,many people advertise these as mariners which of course there not,they handle extremely well and a tad lighter that the shetland 535.


----------



## peter palance (Dec 11, 2018)

*ding*



BKen2 said:


> And thats when the fight started :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



ding dong round one , over to you, no biting or scraching,pj.ps keep it clean.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 11, 2018)

Used this stuff for years in my garden tools... it seems to work OK.    Steve.. Obanboy666 uses it as well

Alf




wildebus said:


> ref Shelf life of Petrol, anyone tried this stuff? - Briggs & Stratton Fuel Fit Additive/Stabiliser. 992381: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> _
> "   Keeps fuel fresh for up to 3 years
> Fuel Fit not only keeps the carburettor clean for easy starting but now also protects against the corrosive effects of ethanol
> ...


----------



## harrow (Dec 11, 2018)

Here is a video you might find interesting, it might be worth testing your own fuel set jollop,

K100 vs Stabil Fuel Stabilizer - Which One Controls Moisture?

[video=youtube;MexPdjbg-H8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MexPdjbg-H8[/video]


----------



## wildebus (Dec 11, 2018)

Alf, *****,
Thanks for that feedback.  The reviews sound very promising but always good to have direct confirmation.

Do you use as directed? 10ml per Litre or vary from that recommendation?


----------



## harrow (Dec 11, 2018)

I can remember a neighbor bought a new briggs and Stratton mower, put B&S fuel set in the tank for the first winter and the petrol had gone off in the spring.

He was mightily pissed off.

[video=youtube;MexPdjbg-H8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=9&v=MexPdjbg-H8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 11, 2018)

Yes as stated on the bottle...... it's got  a measuring whatsit on the side

Alf. 




wildebus said:


> Alf, *****,
> Thanks for that feedback.  The reviews sound very promising but always good to have direct confirmation.
> 
> Do you use as directed? 10ml per Litre or vary from that recommendation?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 11, 2018)

Large companies such as B & Q and Argos have warehouses full of returned petrol machines all returned by people that don't understand the starting technique of petrol machines,..most blame fuel or faulty spark...... You can make a very good living buying these in palet loads. 

Alf




harrow said:


> I can remember a neighbor bought a new briggs and Stratton mower, put B&S fuel set in the tank for the first winter and the petrol had gone off in the spring.
> 
> He was mightily pissed off.
> 
> [video=youtube;MexPdjbg-H8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=9&v=MexPdjbg-H8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 71915 (Dec 20, 2018)

Correct noise. Noise and more Noise.  Earlier this year one clown started he's up 7am I should have thrown it in the sea with him tied to it.
Just saying


----------



## Beemer (Dec 21, 2018)

***** said:


> Strange, I had an Enfield and mine was OK, until I thrashed it to death&#55357;&#56833;



An British Army mate of mine took a new Enfield round Australia, and now intends to support the poorer communities of Australia on another bike.
Muriel the Medicycle - Accueil | Facebook


----------



## wildebus (Dec 21, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Oddly enough, cheap generators are pure sine wave, expensive ones have inverters that may be modified sine wave (or worse).
> 
> The cheap ones simply spin a generator and easily get a PSW.
> 
> ...



I must admit, I thought ALL Inverter-Generators were Pure Sine Wave.

The one I got last week boasts "Produces less than 3% total harmonic distortion" and a "clean and pure sine wave power output".
I WILL be checking the output to see how pure it is anyway, as the definition of "pure sine wave" can be a little variable.

As examples, this is a Victron Inverter ...  (quality of signal as you would expect from Victron. Maybe slightly clipped?) 


SineWave - Victron by David, on Flickr

My other PSW Inverter ... (not bad, but not perfect)


SineWave - EDECOA by David, on Flickr


----------



## wildebus (Dec 22, 2018)

Just for information, I checked the output this morning after prepping my Generator (Briggs & Stratton Petrol Portable Inverter Generator PowerSmart Series P2200 featuring 2200 Watt/1700 Watt clean power, ultra quiet and lightweight: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools)


SineWave - B&S Inverter Generator by David, on Flickr
Not too bad either.

Also decided to check the DB level  (only had a phone app to do this).
Around 4 metres from Generator with Vehicle between, followed by a reading right next to generator, both with QT switch on.
4 Metres away
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





       100mm away


----------



## wildebus (Dec 22, 2018)

hairydog said:


> It would be interesting to see the output from a non-inverter generator on the same tester, or the mains supply on that same tester, to see what it shoows when presented with a real pure sine wave.
> 
> Come to that, it would be interesting to see the output of a MSW inverter on it.



I can't answer the first, and I don't currently have a MSW Inverter to check the last  (I would be keen to see this as well), but this is my household mains supply a few minutes ago  


IMG_20181222_210158 by David, on Flickr
(identical to the Victron, so my thought about the Victron clipping was just the meter display)


----------



## wildebus (Dec 22, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Is your mains really 242 volts? Mine is too, which I thought is a bit high.


It's usually higher!

I think the allowable spec is 230V +/- 10%? so 207V to 253V

I live in a small village and I think in those kind of locations, you end up with a higher voltage due to local sub repeaters and low demand?

Update:  quick search found this page - Environmental Technology Centre | Voltage Optimisation
and an interesting comment in there ... "... if we consider that the UK average supply voltage is 242V,". so 242V, while not the target voltage seems to be  the usual one?


----------



## ricc (Dec 23, 2018)

wildebus said:


> It's usually higher!
> 
> I think the allowable spec is 230V +/- 10%? so 207V to 253V
> 
> ...




doesnt work like that.

the main distribution network is at a considerably higher voltage,   where we live theres 11 properties spread over the top of the hill ,the high voltage line has a transformer on the pole to supply "mains voltage " (nominal 240 volt) to the 11 properties .   its actually a double transformer using 2 phases of the 3 phase supply.   so approx half the houses are on each phase.....historically  when the "fuse" on one phase goes the other phase still works.... now its selfresetting breakers so we dont get power cuts when next door strikes an arc on his stupidly large welder anymore.   one property actually has both phases in so they can run split phase (400volt) motors .

your village will have a high voltage supply with some sort of transformer(s)in the village to reduce the voltage down to 240.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 23, 2018)

I don't know. I was just musing an idea. Why or how really doesnt matter to me and I really don't care that much.


----------

